Ask HN: Is There Any Good Open Source Voice-Activated Virtual Assistant? - FiveSquared
======
mabynogy
OpenJarvis:
[https://github.com/alexylem/jarvis](https://github.com/alexylem/jarvis)

I'm also on that with some folks on irc (check my profile for contact).

------
neilsimp1
[https://snips.ai/](https://snips.ai/)

This was posted on HN the other day. I can't vouch for whether it's any good
or not, but at quick glance it looks interesting.

------
wenbo
Check out [https://mycroft.ai](https://mycroft.ai)

